# Cherry Bomb



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Modelers:

Thinking about getting this kit. How is the quality and the parts fit.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

One of my favorite old kits and one of the very first that I hiked to the store and bought for myself. I was about 8 and a pocketful of pennies was probably involved. I still occasionally spend a while running my eyes over the curves of the original TD art. The proportions of the kit seem a bit off though. I think wider rear tires help get the feel but you could make a career out of finessing the body shape.

I've built a few and don't recall any fit issues. Like most showrods of the line, it is fairly simple unless you want to make it complicated.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I built mine many years ago when it first came out in 1970. I was about 12 at the time and real picky about building yet but I do remember having fun with it. The only kit issue I can recall is that the hinged canopy did not fit down and line up well with the body opening on mine- not terrible though


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I don't expect the kit to be perfect due to the vintage of the kit. I'm looking for simple and a decent fit, sounds like this fits the bill.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Monogram stuff was always relatively simple and simplistic compared to Revell's cars. The Cherry Bomb is not bad. Nowadays some of the molding is a bit rough/rougher, but the kit is not hard to build. The main difference is the reissues come in a lower quality translucent red plastic versus a nice, opaque, burgundy on the original.


----------

